# diana f+ instant back problems



## drex578 (Jun 24, 2012)

Hi, i just purchased the deluxe diana f+ kit and the instant back. i used fujifilm instax mini film and i am using the right options on the camera taking photos with sun but i can't seem to get it to work. they all look horrible!! Could it be that the film is damaged? This is how they turned out:


----------



## cgipson1 (Jun 24, 2012)

You appear to have light leaks. The Diana are noted for this.. some consider it part of thier charm!  :0


----------



## drex578 (Jun 24, 2012)

yeah but a light leak would be some light in my picture not just a black picture with some light and nothing i took a picture of appearing in it!Lol. Is there any way to fix it?


----------



## cgipson1 (Jun 24, 2012)

drex578 said:


> yeah but a light leak would be some light in my picture not just a black picture with some light and nothing i took a picture of appearing in it!Lol. Is there any way to fix it?



You might try a totally opaque tape around where the back meets the body... that will help to determine if that is the problem!


----------



## apples (Jun 24, 2012)

I think he might also mean that his pictures aren't coming out at or that his instant back isn't working right, hence all the black. On a similar note, I have no idea why it's not working.


----------



## cgipson1 (Jun 24, 2012)

apples said:


> I think he might also mean that his pictures aren't coming out at or that his instant back isn't working right, hence all the black. On a similar note, I have no idea why it's not working.



That is why I suggested the tape.. that will allow him to discern if light leaks are causing the problem. The Diana's are extremely inexpensive and poorly built cameras.. this happens in a lot of them. There are some "things" in the images above, although the way they were shot, it is very hard to even judge what they are.

It always amuses me when someone admits they don't have a clue why something isn't working.. but choose to interject an opinion anyway! (no offense meant!)


----------

